# DEVIL SITE confusion...



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

DAMNIT.. i went in and put in a $1 bid on a diesel single.. putting it for a qty of 5 of them.. 

i go back and check it and it says my bid is at $1 but w/ a max of $5per.. .WTF?? am i just not understanding the bidding process?

AAHHHHHH

rb


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

rus_bro said:


> DAMNIT.. i went in and put in a $1 bid on a diesel single.. putting it for a qty of 5 of them..
> 
> i go back and check it and it says my bid is at $1 but w/ a max of $5per.. .WTF?? am i just not understanding the bidding process?
> 
> ...


I just checked out the cigar(Diesel Unholy cocktail torpedo) that you are currently bidding on and right now it says you're one of the current winning bidders at $1 per cigar. I am assuming you put in the max of $5 per cigar so since there are still 4 days and change left on the bidding process there is a high likelihood that other people will put in bids for these cigars as well. If that is the case, then your $5 max means you will go up to $5 per cigar to override their bids. HOWEVER, if you didn't intend to go to $5 per cigar as a max bid, then i suggest you change your max bid on these cigars. op2:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

If you notice there is another bidder, bidding the same as you, for the same amount. That takes care of all ten being offered at 1.00
So if someone bids 2 dollars on all ten, you bid will automatically go to 3 dollars for the five, assuming the other fellow bid will do the same. All in all, with all the time left, I expect the bid to go to at least 5 dollars, but theres a good chance you will still win this bid. 

Jerry


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

And i cant adjust my Max bid under $5... i dont know what is going on w/ that... i guess its a learning experience... ..

rb


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

rus_bro said:


> And i cant adjust my Max bid under $5... i dont know what is going on w/ that... i guess its a learning experience... ..
> 
> rb


That'll learn ya to mess with the Devil Site!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

ckay said:


> That'll learn ya to mess with the Devil Site!


people like me never learn...


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

ckay said:


> That'll learn ya to mess with the Devil Site!


I just duelled with the devil and hit the quick buy button instead of the place bid button. Needless to say I didn't want to pay that much for the smokes! Ouch

I'll let you guys know if the devil gives me a pass.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> I just duelled with the devil and hit the quick buy button instead of the place bid button. Needless to say I didn't want to pay that much for the smokes! Ouch
> 
> I'll let you guys know if the devil gives me a pass.


Wow the devil gave me a pass on my button error. They really stepped up when they didn't have to. Much appreciated. Just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

jdfutureman said:


> Wow the devil gave me a pass on my button error. They really stepped up when they didn't have to. Much appreciated. Just wanted to let you guys know.


Very cool of them.


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

I thought you could retract your bid before a certain amount of time passes?


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm going to bid $4.99 just to be mean :twisted: !


(would never do it to BOTL)


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

HMMWV said:


> I'm going to bid $4.99 just to be mean :twisted: !
> 
> (would never do it to BOTL)


NICE... :twisted: haha

rb


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

ended up at 5 Deisel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo's at $3 each..

cant REALLY complain... i guess i jacked that up and came out saving like a buck a stick... close enough, LESSON LEARNED...

rb


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If you put in a bid you can change it within 15 minutes with some limitations. You'll have to read their rules on those exceptions.


----------

